# What is the meaning of the "Base (Canvas) Resolution" option in v0.13.0?



## Suslik V (Jan 31, 2016)

When the _Base (Canvas) Resolution_ is lower then output (for example 320x180 and output is 1280x720) then with the _Fit to screen_ or _Stretch to Screen_ option image will be resized downto 320x180 (even if the Source resolution is 2048x1536) and upscaled to 1280x720 to match the output settings.

Some images:

 
If it works as on pictures then:

Can you make interface more user friendly, please.

Suggestion #1: rename the "Base (Canvas) Resolution:" to "Canvas Size:". And add hint "set the resolution to match output's aspect ratio".
Suggestion #2: rename option "Enable Preview" to "Enable Canvas Preview" in the main window. It is not an output preview (aspect ratio in output can be different).
Suggestion #3: completly remove _Output (Scaled) Resolution_ settings from the _Video_ settings. Transfer it to the _Output_ settings. Make right under the _Output Mode[Simple, Advanced]_ new option _Streaming & Recording Output Resolution_. Remove _Rescale Output_ checkbox under the _Output Mode [Advanced]_ for the _Streaming_ tab. And rename "Rescale Output" checkbox to "Override Output Resolution" under the _Output Mode [Advanced]_ for the _Recording_ tab.
Edit: In 7z - SVG file of the posted images.


----------



## dodgepong (Feb 1, 2016)

Out of curiosity, why are you outputting at a different aspect ratio than the base resolution? I would expect that if the base resolution is 16:9, you wouldn't want an output to be squished to 4:3 or something.


----------



## Suslik V (Feb 1, 2016)

Ok. Let me explain some things. I have 1280x1024 display (5:4). But I want to stream in 16:9. I have a game ("Back to Bed", Steam). It is Unity based. Last game update corrupted video layer for me: (I can choose 1280x720 in game but this is a "fake" resolution, I can see my steam overlay at the bottom and the top of my screen and obs capture _transform edit..._ dialog says size:1280x1024). Previous build of the game hasn't such issue. Actually I'm looking for the "crop" feature in the _transform edit..._ dialog of the OBS MP. Of course, I can save the full screen and edit(crop) it later. I'm not a streamer but good program must be good at self.

If I want to crop my camera input? What to do?

*Edit:* Oops.. I found it! Uder the filter dialog there is the _Crop_ filter (0.13.1-rc1). Nothing to worry about. Well, it was quite illogical for me to make crop settings under the Filters menu, not under the Transform menu. Anyway, thank you for OBS MP.

As for game itself... It has another bug - it switches to 640x480 resolution when I alt tabbing to the desktop that makes my task even more harder to complete. Some dev patches brings more troubles than solutions:(


----------



## Suslik V (Feb 8, 2016)

Do we need docs for OBS Studio? Suggestion or question.

OBS Studio Help Guide:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B_jVUZcoOfCGZHZmNFVzdUhmZ1U


----------



## layarion (Apr 3, 2016)

looking at this guide here https://obsproject.com/forum/list/guides.25/

i still dunno how to get this Live overlay working, like this one https://sourceforge.net/projects/nohboard/, i'm a total noob to anything obs or other tools that might use overlays.


----------



## Suslik V (Apr 3, 2016)

some guide to 'nohboard' available on this page: https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/nohboard.44/


----------

